# stick tights!!



## lakrat (Oct 22, 2005)

i just got in from the woods with my two young sons (5 & 7). they were covered in stick tights after walking through head high weeds. i was just wondering if anyone had a secret familly remedy for removing stick tights from clothing. i know my wife just wont understand when she sees this  .LOL thanks for any time saving advice.


----------



## bigbowman14 (Sep 14, 2006)

it just takes time to pick em off...now that i know what they are.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Aug 28, 2005)

Very good question I have a pair of fuzzy bibs that are covered from last year and I just do not feel like sitting down and picking them off one at a time. I have washed them twice and after I did my wife said all the clothes had them on em  I heard about that for months so no more washing them for me. I am very interested to see if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## undercover (Jul 2, 2006)

They are the worst. Rub on them and they fall off. That's the only trick I know.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

*Hmmm.*

Its called a belt sander! -- Good luck!


----------



## >>>---WW----> (Apr 26, 2005)

Use a hair comb. It will get most of them.


----------



## Keith Thompson (Jul 17, 2005)

Take your knife and hold the material somewhat taut and scrape them off. It isn't perfect.

If you can sneak them in the wash then it spreads them around so that instead of you having a lot, everyone has just some. Seems fair to me.


----------



## lakrat (Oct 22, 2005)

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Very good question I have a pair of fuzzy bibs that are covered from last year and I just do not feel like sitting down and picking them off one at a time. I have washed them twice and after I did my wife said all the clothes had them on em  I heard about that for months so no more washing them for me. I am very interested to see if anyone has any ideas.


LOL,
i tried the washing machine also with this response> from the wife.LOL
i wont try that again :crutch:


----------



## ksbowhunter1 (Oct 14, 2004)

i always take a knife blade and stretch the material, and scrape them off. I have also used a paint scraper. That's the best i could do....they still suck!


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

Yea, you can take them off with a knife blade held at the correct angle pretty easily. Just dont cut up your breeches.:wink:


----------



## jakal (Jul 26, 2006)

*Two words*

Duct tape


----------



## lakrat (Oct 22, 2005)

thanks everyone, happy hunting


----------



## swamp ghost (Aug 9, 2006)

Soak your cloths for about an hour in warm water then use a butter knife to scrape them off while the cloths are still wet, works like a charm.


----------



## mikericci (Dec 3, 2004)

*Stick Tites*

I heard Gene Wensel say once to rent a hotel room, and use their blanket and wrap yourself up in it and it will transfer them from your hunting clothes to their blanket.


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

I've been using my knife for years, but I like mike's idea way better! Never heard that one before.


----------



## lakrat (Oct 22, 2005)

mikericci said:


> I heard Gene Wensel say once to rent a hotel room, and use their blanket and wrap yourself up in it and it will transfer them from your hunting clothes to their blanket.


thats funny right there


----------



## Chad220 (Sep 21, 2006)

just pick them off, will take about 5 mins, we call them burrs, never herd anyone call them "stick tights"


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Chad220 said:


> just pick them off, will take about 5 mins, we call them burrs, never herd anyone call them "stick tights"


We call them beggers lice around here. They are a mess to clean up.


----------



## bhohler (Sep 8, 2004)

We call them stick tights and beggars lice here also. Wonderful little creations aren't they? I've found out over the course of many hunting seasons that there really just isn't a remedy for taking those things off. It really depends on the material they're on as well.For instance, this past weekend I was out cutting some dead ttrees on my place and I had them all over my clothes. Well I was wearing jeans and a long sleeve cotton shirt and gloves. I basically got the majority of them off by simply rubbing them vigorously with my hand. However, this technique doesn't work at all on fleece hunting clothes - it just embeds them further!! I really think the only good way to get rid of them is to just plain try to avoid walking through them - and I know - that's darn near impossible!!:wink:


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

Dry cleaners.


----------

